# IoB Skaven - what is worth keeping?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Planning on getting 2 IoB and putting most of it on eBay. Hopefully will recoup most of the cost and have 20LSg and a rulebook etc for the effort. Just wondered what might be worth keeping for future use?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pretty sure only you can answer that question


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, sorry yes I understand I wasn't very clear.

What units would be considered must haves for any Skaven army? I.e. If the IoB contained WoC, you would say definately keep the Warriors, the Forsaken are useable but I would lose them etc.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

IT's all good. GW did a great job developing the starter box from the Skaven point of view. HE's, well, not as good. . .

Everything on the Skaven side: clanrats, rat ogres, weapons teams, characters, are all worthwhile, even when you stack up a couple of sets. I would personally auction off HE duplicates (especially the griffon, mage, and command models, since they are extremely distinct and not easily converted into other models) long before losing any Skaven models. And I'm a HE player.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice VKid - have some rep!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty much all the skaven are a must. The second warpfire I've converted to a warp grinder, (which i never intend to use!, I'm not a big warpfire fan and already have the metal one) , I also bits ordered 40 clanrat spears to give them all spears but thats personal preference. 

The command models are not distinctive either other than the 2 leaders and the drummer, so you can easily just have one as claw leader and 1 as a standard bearer, and make big units, a must for skaven, even if both units have a drummer

The trouble of selling dublicates is the markets a bit flooded atm, I'd wait a while to let it settle a bit


----------

